# wanted rear standard calipers



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

as pictured needed asap thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a set of R32 GTR rear calipers in good nick


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Robbie J said:


> I have a set of R32 GTR rear calipers in good nick


Hello buddy could you pm me a price etc thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

do you want disks and pads?


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Pending price otherwise calipers is fine. thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

harry007 said:


> Pending price otherwise calipers is fine. thanks


They are at my mechanic's in Southampton before I get him to dig them out can you give me a rough idea. They worked perfectly ideally do with a repaint but look like these (only pic I have is of the fronts). disks and pads were fairly new all round


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

pic's of the rear calipers




































What are they worth?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So I take that is a not bothered now? I have a set of R35 Cats since that's your current interest


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I have just sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## Daniel Andrew (Dec 14, 2021)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Are you still in need.


----------

